# Tober in heat- SO OBNOXIOUS! When will it end?



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

So my 8 1/2 month old female GSD just went into heat for the first time (and for all of the people ready to jump me- no, I am not ever going to breed her, and she won't be going outside for the next month [except on a 5 foot lead for potty breaks], she is under a co-ownership with the breeder). Anyway, I have had females of other breeds go into heat before, and I can handle the dripping and keeping a constant eye on her- no problem. My issue is that she has become ULTRA clingy and whinny... to the point that it's driving our whole family crazy. I'm talking about yodeling in her crate at night (which is located in our bedroom, so you can imagine how that's going over), whinning all day (even when she's laying on a dog bed in the same room with us), and just being a giant baby.
I'm trying to be sympathetic to her raging hormones, but for real- is she going to be like this the entire 20-something days? :crazy: 
As I said, I've head a few other females, but when they went into heat, they became more standoffish, one was downright snippy (a rescue who went into heat 1 week before scheduled spay)... but I've never had a dog act as rediculous as Tober is... She's acting like my husband when he has a cold!!
So, is this behavior really going to last the whole time, and if so, at least promise me she'll go back to normal once she comes out of season? Please??:help:


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Rio just finished her second heat and she will be spayed soon as I just can handle another one. Like your girl she turns into a whining, clingy, emotional pita. I really feel for you as it does get on your nerves big time! During her first heat she was bad but her second one was just ridiculous. She whimpered when she ate, slept, walked, ran, blinked and breathed. And don't get me started on the Romeo who hung around our house in hope we'd let him in to her. Thankfully she is back to her old self now and is enjoying some badly needed off leash running. In my experience your girl will be back to normal soon so good luck


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm so glad you replied! After 70-something views and no replies, I was begining to think I was the ONLY ONE with this issue!! I'm glad to hear it is just a "heat thing", but slightly disturbed to think she could get WORSE the second time around?!?!?!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta just finished her first heat and lemme tell ya! After that one, i'm seriously considering having her spayed in november instead of early next year.... I could have strangled her with how she behaved the ENTIRE time. I've had females in heat before. They were silent and wanted to sleep the entire time hiding in their crates. Shasta was the most annoying animal on the planet as far as i was concerned. UGH! My husband threatened to drop her off in the middle of nowhere just so he could sleep. She took up howling the last week. Our male HATED her. He was interested (he's fixed thanks God) until she started trying to jump him every chance she got. She was so obnoxious with her nonsense, our male was more foul tempered than usual, growing if she even breathed in his direction. Needless to say, they both had to spend a good portion of time crated. One couldnt be out without the other throwing a fit the ENTIRE time. No joke. I very seriously considered asking the vet for a pretty heavy sedative for her. I'm pretty sure i had a headache the entire time.... I dont think i can handle another heat cycle from her and i dont think she'll survive another heat cycle if she pulls the same stuff she did! Hubby was a CRANKY dude and is still annoyed with her a week later...


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I find that about half of our girls were a bit over the top with their first heat. Generally by the second time around it is no big deal.

Annette


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

> I find that about half of our girls were a bit over the top with their first heat. Generally by the second time around it is no big deal.


I certainly hope so! The breeder won't even knoe if she wants to breed to her untill after her OFA (2 years)! If she keeps this up, I'll be crazy by then!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

First heat, more snuggly than usual, pretty even tempered, bled for about 7 days - came in at 15 months.
Second heat, came in 6 months later, bled for two to three weeks (she was being boarded when she came in). Gave our eunich a hard time - would almost flip him over. However, was even more responsive than usual to commands when I got back. 
Now she's out of heat, less interested in what I have to say regarding coming in from the yard. In neither cycle did she throw any sort of fit about being confined.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since I continue to heavily exercise all my females when they are in heat.... I've not found any of the behavioral issued described. 

Just because they are in heat, we don't have to keep them crated, on leash, or just in the yard. I still take my dogs out and play chuck it until they drop, or go on the miles and mile long hikes. 

I've found this exercising helps balance out the hormones and the 'a good dog is a tired dog' work in this case. They come back out of the car and crawl into the house for a good long nap (no whining and clingy when they are crashed out on the sofa). They sleep better at night and are calmer in general if I do MY PART and keep them both mentally and physically stimulated and exercised during these times.


----------

